# Gas stations near JLT or Marina?



## rahzaa (May 2, 2012)

I'm new car renter. I need to know if there is any petrol/gas station near Marina or JLT?

I know there is one on SZR in Internet City. Are their any other close by?


----------



## Robbo5265 (Oct 23, 2012)

rahzaa said:


> I'm new car renter. I need to know if there is any petrol/gas station near Marina or JLT? I know there is one on SZR in Internet City. Are their any other close by?


Ibn Battua or Tecom


----------



## chestnut (Apr 1, 2013)

Internet city: as you exit the SZR going south on the Internet City exit. I think it's just after Nahkeel metro station.


----------



## rahzaa (May 2, 2012)

Robbo5265 said:


> Ibn Battua or Tecom


Where exactly is the Tecom one?

I've heard there is one in the Meadows.


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

Top of Al Wasl Road near Police Academy or there is one in Al Thanya Street off SZR.


----------



## compynei (Jan 2, 2014)

They're not easy to get to around the Marina, at least not what I've figured so far (I'm on JBR).
To make it simple I pass 2 on the way to work and 1 on the way home, so I just fill up here as its been easier option than trying to navigate anywhere out of my way.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Rule of thumb - if you're out and about and see a fuel station (one that hasn't got the usual queue all the way out to the road) check to see if you're down to half tank - if so fill up.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

The petrol stations closest to Marina/JLT on SZR are not the the most convenient as they are among Dubai's busiest ones and if you have a left side gas outlet, you may have to wait behind anything from 4 to 10 cars
The easiest one I found during my JLT days was the Meadows Enoc, sure you have to go across 10 speed bumps to reach it, but no traffic lights when going from JLT and almost always half empty. 
They used to have some food choices better than the usual solo BK or McD s well


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

There's a petrol station on Hessa Street if you're coming from Al Khail. Rarely busy on weekends.

Both Al Wasl and the Beach Road have a bunch of petrol stations, which are often fairly quiet most of the time.


----------



## sm105 (Jan 9, 2014)

LesFroggitts said:


> check to see if you're down to half tank - if so fill up.


My pet peeve is petrol stations that enforce a minimum AED 30 charge. Sometimes when I'm doing a day trip out of town, I want to top of my tank with a few liters now to avoid having to look for a station later - but not when I'm donating 10-15 dirhams to their coffers.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

sm105 said:


> My pet peeve is petrol stations that enforce a minimum AED 30 charge. Sometimes when I'm doing a day trip out of town, I want to top of my tank with a few liters now to avoid having to look for a station later - but not when I'm donating 10-15 dirhams to their coffers.


Putting 10-15 dirhams worth of petrol in your car at a time? No thank you, I'm usually sucking fumes before I want to fill up.


----------

